# Lowrance Elite 5 color sonar/gps combo



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

My Eagle 650c went out, called tech, they said it is done. Since they do not make Eagles anymore they stated the equivelant is the Lowrance Elite 5. Anyone have one of these and do you like it? Also, they said it is $350 for the head unit.......good price?


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Forgot another question: Which one is recommended, Elite 5 with DownScan Imaging, or the regular sonar?


----------

